# PHP-Datei in Tabelle



## gaunlet (7. Dezember 2003)

Hallo !
Ich brauche dringend hilfe !

Ich habe eine datei namens "guestbook.html"
Und ich hab eine andere PHP- datei wo nur das guestbook zu sehen ist.

kann ich bei der tabelle von guestbook.html , die php datei "includen" ?
so das der inhalt von ihr in der tabelle angezeigt wird ?

EDIT:
Ich glaub ich drueck mich ein bisschen schlecht aus !
Also ich habe 2 Dateien (.html / .php )

Jetzt will ich bei der html-Datei im mittleren Table die php-Datei anzeigen
http://www.gaunlet.de .vu/guestbook.html <-- dort wo in der mitte coming soon steht
sollte die andere datei angezeigt werden 

mfg und 
Gaunlet


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. Dezember 2003)

Der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht, aber includen machst du eigentlich gewöhnlich mit folgendem Befehl:
	
	
	



```
<?php include("datei.php"); ?>
```


----------



## gaunlet (7. Dezember 2003)

Ja anscheinend mag das Forum keine Sub-Domains 
auf jeden fall gehoert hinter dem gaunlet noch ein .de .vu  dazu  !

h**p://www.gaunlet.de .vu/guestbook.html

Hmm .. danke aber das funktioniert irgendwie nicht !
Es schaut genauso aus wie vorher !

EDIT: Leerzeichen zwischen .de .vu bitte entfernen , dann geht der link , da sonst das forum alles gezensiert - kA warum !

mfg Gaunlet


----------



## gaunlet (7. Dezember 2003)

@SilentWarrior:

DANKE !
Es geht doch , nur offline is es logischerweise ned gangen  

Danke nochmals, 

mfg Gaunlet


----------

